# General > Hobbies >  Hachette Collectable Motorcycles and Info Folders.

## Allthatglitters

Mad about motorbikes!!!  I am having a clear out and have a box full of Hachette collectable motorbikes (around 100 give or take - but I haven't counted them all)  There are 4 folders with information on the bikes, tracks, mechanical information and riders.   Need to go to a new home so any offers considered. Can be viewed. ::

----------

